# Jotul GI 550 DV Insert



## Fire Bug (Mar 31, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what has a bigger viewing area, the Heat & Glo FB Grand Insert or the Jotul GI 550 DV Insert?
 Also, which one has a higher efficency rating and heat output? I believe this is the Heat & Glo by a short hair.
 Both units will be fired by LP.
 If anyone has the Jotul GI 550 Insert, please respond with your likes and dislikes.
 I already know what the better quality unit is, but I can't find the specs. on the viewing area of the Jotul Insert.

Thanks,
John


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 1, 2009)

*FB-Grand*
AFUE rated 75%
Glass Viewing: 30-9/16 x 18-7/16

*Jøtul GI 550 DV Great Diamond*
A.FU.E. 73%
Glass Viewing Area: 23-7/8 x 17

Found all online in 5 minutes:
http://www.heatnglo.com/downloads/installManuals/783_910.pdf
http://www.heatnglo.com/downloads/brochures/INSERTS.PDF

http://www.jotul.com/en-us/wwwjotul...tul-GI-550-DV-Great-Diamond/#ProductTechnical
http://www.jotul.com/FileArchive/Technical Documentation/Gas fireplace inserts (USA)/Jøtul GI 550 DV Great Diamond/Manual_GI_550_Rev_A_138727.pdf


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 1, 2009)

.The Jotul unit has a smaller viewing area - widthwise - because they located the gas valve &
remote to the left & the blower control to the right of the firebox.... 
This allows for what Jotul calls "Fire on the Hearth."
All other gas DV inserts (at least the ones I'm familiar with) have
the controls under the firebox which raises the viewing area 4 - 5 inches...
The Jotul flames look as good as the HnG units - IMHO...
The BTUs are a little less...
The Jotul costs a little less than the FB-Grand...
I have no service experience on the Jotul units, but ya don't hafta lay 
flat on yer belly to work on em & THAT'S a plus...
HTH


----------



## Fire Bug (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Dasky,(and JTP, You never fail to amaze me with how quickly you can find links for information, five minutes sounds like a personal record, Enna or NO?). LOL!
 Thanks for the info.. 
 I did like the large viewing area of the FB Grand. I have the brochure on the Jotul but could not find the viewing area anywhere.
 I did see the that the control valve is off set to the side and the logs are on the floor of the firebox, instead of the traditional rack. Sounds simialar to the logs on Firelight Gas Stoves.
 At least Jotul had the brains, or should I say ENGINEERING, to dowl their logs so they don't move from blower vibration,"BANG", or Extinctiion Pop. The Hearth & Home Technician use "LONG DECK SCREWS", drilled through the ceramic fiber logs to hold them from moving in my FB Grand. Guess what? They still move and the logs are disintegrating where the holes where drilled. NOW THAT'S ENGINEERING!
 Keep up the crunches to keep that beer belly down!
 I will have to check this Jotul out at the dealer to see it burning. Sounds like a nice unit.

Thanks All,
John


----------

